# Welche Angel?



## Bedda (8. Juni 2008)

Ich bin atm angeln 225 und hab aber noch immer diese gimp angel mit +10 mein problem is das ich damals in hinterland die angel welche man bei der quest bekommt verkauft hab... bekommt man im ah auch ne recht gute? wenn ja welche?

MfG


----------



## Éothain (8. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung welches Level du zur Zeit hast, aber da gibt es noch die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die du in Shattrath im unterem Viertel per Quest bekommst oder die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welche aber einen Skill von 300 vorraus setzt.

So long Éo


----------



## Bedda (8. Juni 2008)

danke ich werd mir die grüne angel holen bis ich 300 bin^^


----------



## Éothain (8. Juni 2008)

Bedenke aber dass du die zweite Angel die ich gepostet habe nur bekommst wenn du den sonntäglichen ANgelwettbewerb in BootyBay gewinnst.


----------



## LordofFrog (8. Juni 2008)

jo, angelwettbewerb 4 the winner^^ 

nee, die arkanitangel in verbindung mit der angelleine is schon geil. hab die leine noch net, da acc zur zeit inaktiv. aber hab mit angelschuhen jetzt skill von 415 ohne buff. und kann ab und zu in nagrand auch mal was ohne köder rausziehen.

LoF


----------



## Meredith (9. Juni 2008)

Gibt in Desolace eine +20 Angel in Schalenkäfigen unter Wasser, nahe beim Hordenstütztpunkt. Unterwasseratmung (Buff oder Trank) ist empfehlenswert. Kann aber so eine Stunde dauern.
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6367

Die +35 Angel ist natürlich Top, aber je nach Server kann es fast unerreichbar sein, insbesondere PVP ohne Gruppe.
Angelwettbewerb lohnt sich aber auch, wegen der 3 Items mit je +5 Angeln, Schuhe, Hut und Angelschnur. Letztere sollte man aber minimum auf eine +20 Angel tun.

Die Angel-Daily ist auch ganz nett,  +5 Hut mit eingebautem +75 Köder und eine +3 Angelschnur.

Petri Heil


----------



## Thaielb (18. Juni 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Gibt in Desolace eine +20 Angel in Schalenkäfigen unter Wasser, nahe beim Hordenstütztpunkt. Unterwasseratmung (Buff oder Trank) ist empfehlenswert. Kann aber so eine Stunde dauern.
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6367



Bei mir hat es ca. 1,5 Stunden gedauert. Einmal wurde ich von einer Hexe der Hordenbasis getötet und Schalentiere konnte ich kiloweise mit nach Hause nehmen. Ach, ein paar Stiefel findet man dort auch. Ließen sich ganz gut verkaufen.


----------



## Meredith (18. Juni 2008)

Bei meinem ersten Char wars auch eine Stunde, lag aber an mangelnder Vorbereitung.
Beim zweiten Char hatte ich 10 Tränke dabei und nach 10 Minuten die Angel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Wettbewerb noch den Tipp: Such dir jemanden, der für dich die Schwärme sucht und guckt, wo wenige unterwegs sind. Habe damals meine Freundin gebeten und sie ist immer mal die Küste lang und hat die Schwärme angesagt. Ab Fisch 35 wurde es so spannend wie die Firstkills von Ragnaros und Nefarian pre BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (18. Juni 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Ab Fisch 35 wurde es so spannend wie die Firstkills von Ragnaros und Nefarian pre BC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH JAAAA, vorallem, wenn im chat geschrieben wird, habe 36 habe 39, und dann noch der weg nach BB. wad hab ich schon gezittert. aber einmal hab ich es geschaft^^. und so eine blaue angel macht schon was her, wenn man im raid steht und den grauen aus der tiefe rauszieht.


----------



## Meredith (18. Juni 2008)

Du bist gelaufen? Ich hab Ruhestein genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem zu empfehlen sind alle Sachen, die das Tempo erhöhen, sowohl Reiten wie Laufen. Tränke, verzauberte Schuhe und Handschuhe für Reiten und  Laufen.


----------



## LordofFrog (19. Juni 2008)

ja, musst aber zum veranstalter hinlaufen, und das is ja doch schon ein stück, und wenn dann noch allies auf die idee kommen den weg zu versperren, muss man glück haben.

ergänzen sich reitgerte und möhre am stiel?


----------



## Fauzi (19. Juni 2008)

nö


----------



## Meredith (19. Juni 2008)

Geht eher um Laufenchants (glaube Handschuhe und Schuhe), die Reitgerte und Hasttränke.
Falls mal ein Vorkommen in Reichweite ist, spart man dadurch Zeit fürs Auf- und Abmounten.


----------



## LordofFrog (19. Juni 2008)

angle mit mage, da is das net so wild, wenn das ein paar meter weg is, blink und da^^. nur leider kann ich zur zeit net angeln, da acc noch inaktiv is. geht jetzt eig der fischsuchskill? weil als der reingepatcht wurde hab ich es ausprobiert und es ging net.


----------

